# Which Kevyn Aucoin book to buy?



## Kels823 (Feb 7, 2007)

I really want to get a Kevyn Aucoin book but Im not sure which one to get. Which one do you guys think is best? Or should I just invest in them all? 

TIA.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(sorry for asking so many questions today!!)


----------



## kimmy (Feb 7, 2007)

if you have the money, get all of them! his books are amazing.


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 7, 2007)

i have Making Faces & i LOVE it!


----------



## Ethel (Feb 7, 2007)

I was disappointed with Making Faces. He really doesn't go into that much detail about what to look for in buying quality makeup or technique. His directions for all of the looks are virtually identical even though they look really different.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Feb 7, 2007)

yeah i got making faces for christmas and i like it alot!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 7, 2007)

I have and love Making Faces.


----------



## MacMonster (Feb 7, 2007)

<3 making faces!


----------



## msmack (Feb 7, 2007)

how about a great book on "all around" makeup application(pictures!)? I am interested in a book as well but I want it to cover ALL the bases... any ideas? Kevyn Aucoin book or otherwise...sorry to hijack your thread Kels823! just curious!


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 7, 2007)

i still <3 making faces, definitely try half price book stores if there is one near you. 

that's where i got mine for like 9 dollars


----------



## VeronikaJ (Feb 8, 2007)

I think _Face Forward_ was his best...it was more in depth and showed how to make like 180 degree turnarounds.  However, if you want one for just an all around makeup book I would go for _The Art of Makeup_ which was his first and is out of print so you can only buy it off Amazon.com or something comprable.  Any book of his you get will be MAGNIFICENT. He, I believe, was the true genius in the industry.


----------



## Kels823 (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the answers so far!! Looks like Making Faces is winning at this point....


----------



## foxyqt (Feb 8, 2007)

another vote for Making Faces~!


----------



## Kiseki (Feb 8, 2007)

And another for "Making Faces"


----------



## Bernadette (Feb 8, 2007)

"Making faces" is the best in my opinion. Collect the other's as you find deals on em! I order a lot of books on amazon.com, lots of times they offer deals on buying two pre-picked selections togehter and have free shipping. Maybe theyhave a deal on two KA books together?


----------



## stellarx1587 (Feb 9, 2007)

I'd suggest getting Making Faces & Face Forward. They're both excellent books. If you just wanna get a book on basics and technique, then I'd strongly suggest Face Forward. Another suggestion, would be Make Up Your Mind by Francois Nars. I know its not KA, but this is another great makeup book. Its in my top 3 (with the other KA books as 1 & 2).


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Feb 9, 2007)

i agree with THE_ANTHEM


----------



## crazy4lex04 (Feb 9, 2007)

I love both Making Faces and Face Foward. I personally like Making Faces more. It is more of pictures and tutorials, while Face Foward is more reading in paragraphs... i think it just has to do with which style you want to read.


----------

